# German vs Japanese



## nathan kreider (Jul 13, 2012)

What's your personal favourite, and why?


----------



## squamishsteve (Oct 19, 2012)

J-Knife all the way

Harder, takes a nicer edge, more comfortable and they are just prettier


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Favorite for what? Traditonal J-knife or western?

When you buy knives you don't have to make a commitment to using only one style. A 10" wide heavy Wustie is a lot more cost effective and works just as well as a lot of Debas. Maybe it's not as attractive but having $$$ left in your wallet on pay day trumps having cool knives. For a Chef's knife I would not want to give up my Gyuto's. There are good German knives and really lousy J-knives and vice-versa.

Dave


----------



## nathan kreider (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm not saying anyone has to make any commitments, I'm just wondering what the general public's favourite knives are, whether you own them or not due to any reasons.

I prefer Japanese knives, doesn't mean I'm going to go out and spend $1000 on a set of them.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

I voted J-knife but if there would have been a third option for "Both" in your poll I would have picked that. I like both and I'd add cleavers in their own category. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif

Dave


----------



## wubu (Oct 11, 2012)

No love for sabatiers?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

DuckFat said:


> I voted J-knife but if there would have been a third option for "Both" in your poll I would have picked that. I like both and I'd add cleavers in their own category. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif
> 
> Dave


+ 1 to this and +1 to your previous post. Wait. No. Plus infinity to both posts. And, let me add that while I prefer French carbons to German stainless for nearly every purpose, there are many wonderful German stainless knives and "German" is certainly a legitimate choice. You couldn't make me argue with Norman Weinstein about the validity of his own choices with a knife to my head.

The "best knife" depends on the person and the purpose.

Nathan: Patience, my friend. Patience. Let the wisdom come to you with practice, experience and in time. Don't try to impose your conclusions on a reality which refused to divide itself into distinct categories.

BDL


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Wubu said:


> No love for sabatiers?


Les couteaux Sabatiers au carbone, Je les adore. Les inoxydable, non.

BDL


----------



## eiron (Nov 29, 2012)

Where do I classify my Swiss knives? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Eiron said:


> Where do I classify my Swiss knives? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif


They are neutral and probably shouldn't be brought into this kind of discussion. Ha ha ha.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Anything that i can sharpen will do the job these days. But it happens that i can sharpen J knives much better than any blade. Name it geometry, steels, bevels, etc., I can get my best super sharp edges from J knives. And i rather go stainless than carbon steel. Today. Tomorrow we'll see.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Eiron said:


> Where do I classify my Swiss knives? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif


If they're Forschner/Victorinox they fit in the same box as German knives. Same alloys, same profiles, alla time same same.

BDL


----------



## wubu (Oct 11, 2012)

Just curious, is there anything wrong with stainless Sabs?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

It's been awhile since I used or sharpened one, but the problem was/is the alloy. Compared to knives made from X50CrMoV15 the Sabs have crummy edge properties and ding out of true too easily. However, compared to "classic" German knives, they're slightly lighter and have better profiles.

Compared to carbon Sabatiers and modern Japanese knives -- both of which have _comparatively_ amazing edge properties, I don't think the stainless Sabs or classic Germans are worth recommending unless the person asking has some special interest.

As is so often the case: It's all about the sharpening.

BDL


----------



## wubu (Oct 11, 2012)

Good to know, I have seen stainless elephant Sabs in Le Creuset stores recently and had the question at the back of my mind. Thanks.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Wubu,

The most basic questions are what you expect to do with a knife, what you want it to do and not do, how much you're willing to spend, and what you do to keep it sharp. 

What I said about stainless Sabs doesn't mean there isn't a valid place for them in that greater scheme of knife ownership, but that there are other choices which provide better value for people who want a stainless European knife they won't keep terribly sharp; or people who want a stainless, French profile knife they will keep sharp. 

You have to remember that when someone gives you his analysis, he's talking as much about himself as the subject of the analysis.  As to me, I try to keep my prejudices in the open, but I'm just some guy on the internet.

BDL


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

boar_d_laze said:


> As to me, I try to keep my prejudices in the open, but I'm just some guy on the internet.
> 
> BDL


... and for that I thank you. That is a good posture to assume.


----------



## wubu (Oct 11, 2012)

I get it. I was just taking the opportunity to make note of the opinion of a guy on the Internet who loves his carbon Sabs and has tried stainless Sabs at one point in time.


----------



## eiron (Nov 29, 2012)

Benuser said:


> ... Reducing the finger guard is much harder with stainless than with carbon, though.


Why do you say that? And how much of a bolster reduction are you talking about?


----------



## drewkal (Jan 14, 2013)

Why can't us Americans make decent knives?  I'm sick of my brother telling me his Cutco's  are great!


----------



## franzb69 (Jul 9, 2012)

americans do make decent knives, just not the mass produced kind. 

=D

hand forged custom stuff. they're great stuff.

semi custom ones are also pretty good. get on some knife forums you'll find some pretty nice ones. of course, the price will be quite a bit more, but you're paying for skill and quality.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

As long as it is comfortable to you and is sharp, thats all that matters in the end.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

ED BUCHANAN said:


> As long as it is comfortable to you and is sharp, thats all that matters in the end.


That's the last place I'd want a sharp knife, but to each his own.

BDL


----------



## geronomo (Jan 6, 2013)

Japanese knife or a stainless steel cleaver.


----------



## deputy (Jan 16, 2012)

boar_d_laze said:


> That's the last place I'd want a sharp knife, but to each his own.
> 
> BDL


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

What?? No one else caught this?

Nice one, BDL.


----------



## geronomo (Jan 6, 2013)

Japanese knife or stainless steel cleaver because they are the very best quality and multi-purpose too.


----------

